# Collars and tags



## BryanOwnee (Feb 21, 2011)

Do you think cats don't mind having them around the neck?


----------



## KittieLover (May 2, 2011)

Well, I just bought Kitty one and he itches his neck every once in a while, but mostly he doesn't mind it. Catty doesn't mind it at all either. Name tags with an engraved phone number, your address and his/her name are great if they get lost.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

I think it depends on the cat. MowMow has torn off every one that I've bought him. I just stopped buying them.


----------



## Abbie (Jan 13, 2011)

Tammy loves her collar, she always seems to walk taller with it on.

Evie and Mitzi don't seem to mind, they never bother with their collars. But I've had to remove them as they keep getting away matts underneath despite brushing everyday.


----------



## Penny135 (Apr 6, 2011)

Sassy doesn't mind hers. It has a pet finder tag on it and another tag with the phone number to the shelter which also has an ID number of hers on it. Shes a total indoor cat but you never know when they might accidently get out. It also helps me locate her in the house because it hes a bell on it.


----------



## katlover13 (Apr 15, 2008)

My cats always hated them. I tried to get Juno to wear a pretty one fit for a princess but NO WAY! Now I don't even try. They are indoor cats so they really don't need them for identification.


----------



## oceanmist (Feb 12, 2011)

Cassie always hated collars and would just sit down if one was put on her, but in her last few months she wore one when we went outside and didn't mind it.

Cherry doesn't mind collars at all. Probably because at the shelter she had one with her name, gender, age and markings. But she HATES tags.


----------



## Digikid (Feb 27, 2011)

I have always believed that it is not necessary to have a collar on a cat if it is strictly indoor. Only if they are outdoors or both do they need a collar for ID purposes.


----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

My cats are all indoors only, and they ALL wear collars and tags. I have tried several kinds of collars, and found some they aren't constantly scratching at. I don't do the breakaways anymore since those always ended up on the floor at least 3 times a day when the cats were tussling. The ones they have on now are buckle collars, but they release if enough pressure is applied. They still manage to get those off too when they get feisty enough. My feeling is what's the point of having a collar and ID tag if it's not on the cat if it ever got out? 

In NYS, if a pet is found without a rabies tag on, it can be put down immediately, particularly if it bites someone in order to defend itself, which is a very likely scenario. Animal Control usually gives them a few days to be claimed, but many times, it's less than a week if they are lucky. That is a very scary thought and reason enough for me to collar and tag my babies.

I use them as preventive measure in case they ever got out or we had a sudden emergency like fire and they ended up scattering and hiding. We have a double door system, but every once in a while, they do get out into the foyer when we get deliveries or whatever, and there is always the very real possibility one might get outside when the front door opens. 

We have a lot of strays in the neighborhood so no one would bat an eye at another collarless cat. We also have dozens of LOST PET posters in the neighborhood. I think people don't even bother to read them anymore. They become desensitized at the sheer volume and this decreases the likelyhood that your pet will ever make it back home.

The cats have become accustomed to their collars and tags, and they go about life, play, eating and sleeping just fine. I feel better knowing if they get out, they have their Rabies tags on, which will buy them some time if they end up in a pound, and the ID tags have our number and address on them so there is a hope that they can be returned home if they are ever lost.


----------



## MinkaMuffin (Apr 1, 2011)

My cat doesn't seem to mind at all. Little Missy (cat I had to leave back home) doesn't mind either, Rusty however takes it off every time my mom lets him outside, so she finally gave up because she couldn't afford all those collars. xD


----------



## swimkris (Jul 17, 2010)

I started mine out as kittens wearing a collar, and they stopped minding the collar a few weeks after I put them on. You might have a harder time convincing an adult cat to keep their collar on at first. I agree with dreamgoil that the collars are a good extra preventative measure. My cats are microchipped, but I like them wearing a collar too so that anyone without a chip reader will immediately realize that they are not ferals/strays. I was using the breakaway collars from the petstore, but they fell off all the time. Now, I order homemade collars off of ebay, and they are cheaper and have more styles to pick from.


----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

Forgot to mention all my cats are microchipped also, and I also agree with Swimkris; sometimes there isn't a reader available or what happens if the cat is found by a well meaning person some distance away? They don't see a tag or collar, and they may decide to keep the gentle and friendly cat, who just followed them home. Bottom line: we don't get our baby back


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

The cats don't mind collars on. Once in a while Misa will scratch right there, but it doesn't seem to bother her. When we first got her and Francis, they already have collars on anyway.


----------



## Robin1109 (May 8, 2011)

My cat Winston wore a collar as a kitty for about a year. Then he climbed under something (it was a breakaway) and it went missing. During some serious spring cleaning this weekend I found it! I wasn't worried about buying a new collar but I didn't feel like paying more money for a new name tag when I knew it was in the house somewhere. I put the collar and tag back on him yesterday after it not being on for over 10 months and he doesn't seem fazed at all. I think how early you put it on them may make a big difference.


----------



## BryanOwnee (Feb 21, 2011)

Robin1109 said:


> I didn't feel like paying more money for a new name tag when I knew it was in the house somewhere.


There are great deal for collars and tags on ebay. Much less than pet stores


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

BryanOwnee said:


> Much less than pet stores


I've never looked there. Even with shipping they are cheaper?


----------



## swimkris (Jul 17, 2010)

MowMow said:


> I've never looked there. Even with shipping they are cheaper?


Yep!! You can spend as little as $3 or $4 including shipping, or more if there is a collar design you just *have* to have. Some of the sellers will let you buy multiple collars & only charge you for the shipping once too.


----------



## BryanOwnee (Feb 21, 2011)

MowMow said:


> I've never looked there. Even with shipping they are cheaper?


Yes. I bought for my cats.
Here is 1 sided tag (2 sided is $2 more)
Pet ID Tags Custom Engraved Dog Cat Name Charm Tag - eBay (item 140356481394 end time May-24-11 13:14:08 PDT)

Collars:
Breakaway SAFETY CAT Collar * Daisy with All Over Dot* - eBay (item 320654180605 end time Jun-07-11 15:04:50 PDT)


----------



## Morquinn (May 2, 2011)

I have tried several different collars on Cricket, he just wont wear them..hates em! Even so I was alittle dissapointed when the vet would not give him a rabies tag stating "cats should not be wearing collars" so he doesnt need one


----------



## Coyote (Jan 16, 2011)

I collared the kittens as babies - they went mental at first, but now don't bother. 

With them looking very similar, I put different colours on so people could tell who was who. (I SWEAR they're very different, but then, I'm used to them). Alas, their fur has grown over the collars, so unless you can grab one and part the fur, you can't guess on the ID. 

They also had a habit of sneaking into cupboards and rooms, so we got collars with loud bells on. 

Both have breakaway collars, Ernie still has his collar from being a baby, Eric is on collar number 3


----------



## MinkaMuffin (Apr 1, 2011)

Morquinn said:


> I have tried several different collars on Cricket, he just wont wear them..hates em! Even so I was alittle dissapointed when the vet would not give him a rabies tag stating "cats should not be wearing collars" so he doesnt need one


That's.. weird.
Is he at least an advocate for microchipping? Otherwise how are you supposed to get your cat back if it runs away?


----------

